# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Chhodo Kal Ki Baatein Review - Filmi Tadka

## Dream Guide Team

Filmi Tadka*Chhodo Kal Ki Baatein Review**Filmi Tadka*It is a wannabe psychological thriller that has shades of The Source Code and movies on *lucid dreaming* such as Inception and Vanilla Sky. It is nowhere near those films and quite un-pretty! Image: Chhodo Kal Ki Baatein Movie Theatrical Release Poster *...**and more »*

----------

